# Private non union Lineman schools



## offshoredreaming

I am wanting to become a linemen and I've looked into the NJATC apprenticeship programs. Which I am going to try and get into one of them. But I wanted feedback on Private lineman schools like the southeast lineman training center or northwest lineman school etc. These are not union apprenticeship programs and I understand there training won't be as in depth. Yet I really want into the lineman field. I've been a Firefighter for over decade and an electrical helper. Everytime we have trained with linemen or called them in for assistance. I have walked away wanting to jump career fields. I not only think I would enjoy the work but the pay is way better than I get as civil servant. So if paying out of pocket for private lineman school will help me get into apprenticeship or get hired as groundman at a utility company or subcontractor than I'm all ears. Whatever it takes to get in I'm listening.


----------



## Bipeflier

Linn Tech in Linn, MO has a well respected program.

https://www.statetechmo.edu/programs/industrialtech/eds/


----------



## Southeast Power

Its bad enough making very little money here in the South.
But, good news, Alabama branch is hiring. Pays about $10 per hour but, sometimes you get overtime. 
I think being a non-union lineman would be the very last job I would choose after everything Mike Rowe has ever done but, here ya go:

http://www.pike.com/careers.html


----------



## TGGT

offshoredreaming said:


> I am wanting to become a linemen and I've looked into the NJATC apprenticeship programs. Which I am going to try and get into one of them. But I wanted feedback on Private lineman schools like the southeast lineman training center or northwest lineman school etc. These are not union apprenticeship programs and I understand there training won't be as in depth. Yet I really want into the lineman field. I've been a Firefighter for over decade and an electrical helper. Everytime we have trained with linemen or called them in for assistance. I have walked away wanting to jump career fields. I not only think I would enjoy the work but the pay is way better than I get as civil servant. So if paying out of pocket for private lineman school will help me get into apprenticeship or get hired as groundman at a utility company or subcontractor than I'm all ears. Whatever it takes to get in I'm listening.


I would hold out for the union, personally. But I'm union already so there's that.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## NewElect85

I was thinking that he should apply as a Safety guy with his training and background and then lateral into line work if possible.


----------



## John Valdes

Many POCO's do their own hiring and handle the apprenticeship in house.
I'm not one to talk down any type of trade training, except the training you pay for and get no pay for in return.
OP. Find out who your local power company is and apply directly to them. This is how to do it. IMO.
I'm not saying school will not help, nor am I certain the power companies hire graduates from these schools? They might?
But I would do my homework before enrolling in any school or training class.
The key is to get a job that pays you while you learn.


----------



## stiffneck

offshoredreaming said:


> I am wanting to become a linemen and I've looked into the NJATC apprenticeship programs. Which I am going to try and get into one of them. But I wanted feedback on Private lineman schools like the southeast lineman training center or northwest lineman school etc. These are not union apprenticeship programs and I understand there training won't be as in depth. Yet I really want into the lineman field. I've been a Firefighter for over decade and an electrical helper. Everytime we have trained with linemen or called them in for assistance. I have walked away wanting to jump career fields. I not only think I would enjoy the work but the pay is way better than I get as civil servant. So if paying out of pocket for private lineman school will help me get into apprenticeship or get hired as groundman at a utility company or subcontractor than I'm all ears. Whatever it takes to get in I'm listening.


I tried for 15 years (1985-2000) to get into this line of work. Filled out 100's of applications with Utilites and Co-ops across mid-west. Not once was I allowed to test or interview for anything, including apprenticeships and temporary work permits from IBEW local-2. Had an active application on file for 15yrs straight (updated every January) with Union Electric (aka AmerenUE) Electric Utility of St. Louis, MO. I built my resume w/related job experiences such as; under ground utility locating, concrete construction, CDL, climbing for CATV and walking I-Beams with nothing to tie off on, for Shannahan Crane and Hoist Co. I have more details, but what's the point? In the end, what I did NOT have was a piece of paper from a Overhead Line school. I am a graduate of Ranken Technical College; ASEE, but not a Line school. The only reason today I work in the Electrical Industry, is because of school. I did NOT know back then, that there was such a school for Line work. What school does for you is increase the odd's of getting that interview, for that entry level job. 33 years since I graduated from High school. I can assure you that post secondary education is the most likely way in, unless you have nepotism or affirmative action attached to your tool belt.


----------



## stiffneck

Forgot to mention, not all schools are the same. Make certain that the school (public or private) is "Accredited" and has "References". Hope you have better luck than I did :wink:


----------



## ibew415

TGGT said:


> I would hold out for the union, personally. But I'm union already so there's that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I second that.


----------



## joebanana

ibew415 said:


> I second that.


Thirds.


----------



## mattyice

I went to NALTC a little over a year ago and it fast tracked me into SELCAT. The owner of the school and instructors are great guys and If you were going to go to a "lineman school" i would recommend that one. Had a few buddys that went to SLTC in GA and they said good things about that one as well. Im pretty sure all the big name schools are the same. It really just gives you a basic understanding of linework and they climb the hell out of you. You could also go to the LU and sign the books as a grunt and get your experience that way. I didnt go that route so i dont know all the details but im sure if you call the hall they will let you know what to do. Or you could just apply for an apprenticeship with selcat since it says your in the pensacola area. Union is the only way to go tho.if you dont mind moving up north you should apply to albat. better pay up there.


----------



## MDShunk

I only know about one, and it's near me. The Reading Area Community College has a lineman program. If you don't quickly wash out, the local utility sponsors the rest of your schooling and hires you- instant union job. 
I did linework for about 2 years for a private contractor- mostly storm damage work. That was 2 years too long. The job has "sex appeal", if you like, but it really wasn't for me. In my estimation, it's more of a strong back, weak mind type of job for many years until you work your way up the ladder. Maybe I'm just saying that because I couldn't hack it? I dunno.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MDShunk said:


> I only know about one, and it's near me. The Reading Area Community College has a lineman program. If you don't quickly wash out, the local utility sponsors the rest of your schooling and hires you- instant union job.
> I did linework for about 2 years for a private contractor- mostly storm damage work. That was 2 years too long. The job has "sex appeal", if you like, but it really wasn't for me. In my estimation, it's more of a strong back, weak mind type of job for many years until you work your way up the ladder. *Maybe I'm just saying that because I couldn't hack it?* I dunno.


A man has to know his limitations and what he will put up with in the course of his daily work.

I'd done some linework in the past on military base contracts and found it mindless for the most part myself.


----------



## stiffneck

MDShunk said:


> I only know about one, and it's near me. The Reading Area Community College has a lineman program. If you don't quickly wash out, the local utility sponsors the rest of your schooling and hires you- instant union job.
> I did linework for about 2 years for a private contractor- mostly storm damage work. That was 2 years too long. The job has "sex appeal", if you like, but it really wasn't for me. In my estimation, it's more of a strong back, *weak mind type of job* for many years until you work your way up the ladder. Maybe I'm just saying that because I couldn't hack it? I dunno.


I have to disagree with this part. It could be the "Minds" you worked with. Around here, it's all about Nepotism followed by Affirmative Action. I found that Roping Houses for 9 months, for me to be mind numbing. But I did it because that's all I could get, at the time. On the other hand, other guys had to leave the area all together, just to find work.


----------

